# A Few Questions About Socionics from a Beginner



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I filled out a questionnaire or two on the Socionics thread a while back, but I promptly forgot everything. Additionally, everything I seem to read on the subject seems to be a bit hazy, so I just have a few questions.

* What are the differences between Socionics and MBTI? From my understanding the former has more to do with social interactions?

* Are Jungian cognitive functions any different between Socionics and MBTI? 

* Is it possible for a person to type differently in the two systems?

All these questions tie in together, honestly, but I would appreciate a look at them and as comprehensive (but enough for a layman to understand) an answer as possible. @Entropic seems to have a record for these kinds of answers, so I'll target him first.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ire said:


> I filled out a questionnaire or two on the Socionics thread a while back, but I promptly forgot everything. Additionally, everything I seem to read on the subject seems to be a bit hazy, so I just have a few questions.
> 
> * What are the differences between Socionics and MBTI? From my understanding the former has more to do with social interactions?
> 
> ...


1) Socionics was built as a cognitive model to explain relations that exist between people and divides people into types accordingly. MBTI is a behavioral division of people into types to promote positive understanding and interaction with others and later had Jungian Cognitive functions attempted to be accurately retrofitted.

2) Jungian Cognitive Functions is a system separate from MBTI and Socionics. All three are individual systems with varying amounts of correlations on translations between systems.

3) Typology is based upon norms of society. In MBTI, population is relatively evenly split between E/I and T/F, but with slight offset on J/P and a large offset compared to the average of society on S/N. The baselines for Socionics have only been studied on a small scale once. So, yes, you could be a different type, as the divisions compared to the averages of society is unknown. In general, the closer you are to the center of the scale on your MBTI preferences, the more likely it is that you will be a different type in Socionics.


----------

